# clay bar alloys



## jd1982 (Jul 24, 2011)

Hey guys, need advice or help!
I did my dads car from top to bottom but what lets it down is the wheels.
He wont look after them and after soooo long not cleaning them its got baked on brake dust welded to them.
Iv tried everything from acid cleaners to other cleaners but nothing is moving it.
Last thing what was on my mind is a clay bar. Will this do the job? If so whoch bar would be best dealing with these vile wheels.

Soft
Medium
Aggressive

Any help guys please, i need it before i buy things which i dont need. Thanks again in advance.


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

Have you tried an iron decontamination such as Purple Rain yet? Or tried polishing them?


----------



## jd1982 (Jul 24, 2011)

Hi there, thanks for the quick response. Iv tried polishing them, but make my cloths grubby and wasting my time as its not shifting much or anything. Purple rain? Il just have a quick look into that and get back to you in 5min.
Would a clay shift anything?


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

Sounds like you need to get some Iron-X, it'll eat straight through the brake dust and leave the wheels spotless.


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

Iron-x/ Purple rain (I say Purple rain as this one has the slight edge on iron-x IMO personally) did a cracking job on my wheels which had severe baked on brake dust, a good thing to follow it up with was Chemical Guys Wheel Guard, it did a great job of removing any small leftover particles


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

you could try some aggressive clay, dodo juice perpisful purple would be the best bet for this job :thumb:

what i would do with wheels like this is - 

remove them, 
remove the center caps to avoid damage,
spray a strong acid cleaner all over,
scrub with a stiff brush,
rinse,

if they need more then,

apply iron x or brake duster or somthing along those lines,
leave for 10 min
scrub,
rinse,

then if they still need more,

clay with an aggressive clay,
then polish with an aggressive polish,
then a medium polish,
then finishing 
then wax, 

dress the tyres and bolt them back on the car :thumb:


only problem is they will then look better than the rest of the car so i then have to spend days on that :lol:


----------



## jd1982 (Jul 24, 2011)

So, iv just looked into purple rain. Looks promising!
So instead of scrubbing all the wheels i do in my life (days off work for extra cash) this will save me time, effort? No need for extra scrubbing and getting a sponge out with elbow grease to get rims spotless? Just spray on my dads wheels, leave for 15min or so and jobs a gooden? No need for clay bar? Dont beleave you! Will i have to buy some of this stuff to prove me wrong lol? Maybe i should.


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

jd1982 said:


> So, iv just looked into purple rain. Looks promising!
> So instead of scrubbing all the wheels i do in my life (days off work for extra cash) this will save me time, effort? No need for extra scrubbing and getting a sponge out with elbow grease to get rims spotless? Just spray on my dads wheels, leave for 15min or so and jobs a gooden? No need for clay bar? Dont beleave you! Will i have to buy some of this stuff to prove me wrong lol? Maybe i should.


Trust me I had a set of these:
http://www.wheelbasealloys.com/16_Inch_100_Plus_Monza_RS_Black_Red_Alloy_Wheels__542
Such a PIG to clean and the previous owner NEVER cleaned them so as you can imagine the wheels were 90% brake dust! Purple rain really did an amazing job and I didn't even need to agitate which was a relief on these! Following up with chemical guys wheel guard helped nip off any little spots left behind and gave a great shine after :thumb: give it a whirl mate you won't be disappointed


----------



## peteglorydh (May 22, 2009)

give washing powder mixed with a little warm white vinagar, rub in lightly with a tooth brush and leave for a few mins then rinse may take a few goes but worked for me thanks to Kim and Aggie. and you could try cif power cream.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

My annual routine come spring time, when all the road salt has gone, i wash my alloys with a shampoo, sometimes stretch to a wheel cleaner, once pressure blasted off, the black pitting from the road salt, i use a claybar, a mild one, then wash them again, and polish them with turtlewax orginal, just bring the shine levels back.

I've never tried a decon gel on the wheels, but the reviews on here from products look very interesting to invest in especially if your alloys are seriously caked up with dirt and you need the extra cleaning power, should work, but clay-barring will work also, but takes time mate.


----------



## jd1982 (Jul 24, 2011)

Thanks for the quick response lads!
I love this site for help and helping
Iron x or purple rain?
Which one?
Will these remove anything and everything on the wheels then? And if not everything a mild clay bar would finish it off?
I put AG EGP on my wheels, easiest to apply than a wax and the crap just washes off.
Il see which website offers the best product for price and quantity then. So both products works the same or is one better than the other? Just been on a forum about purple rain and someone said it didnt work after leaving it on for 20min or so.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Jd1982, i can't comment on the iron x or the purple rain as i have had not the privilege to try them last year and this year.

If you have srp that will clean the alloy wheel surface for you and fill slightly as well, give a nice sparkle to the alloy wheel finish from the silver flecks, then place an egp coat afterwards, let the egp coat stay on half and hour, so its gives a stronger bond buddie to the wheels, then all is needed is plain shampoo to clean them, but depends how long the wheels afterwards have not been touched and how much the car is driven plus the road salt out there, you might need to step for a wheel cleaner.

I let the pros on here answer this one for you, purple rain or iron x, but i have a feeling its going to be 70 % to 30 % margin there on this thread.


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

Trip you're spot on with application although, jd1982, Purple Rain and IX are products for removing iron particles such as brake dust so should do what you're looking for, they are virtually the same although Purple Rain is cheaper and has the slight edge for me personally. EGP will protect the alloys but Wheel Guard will protect much longer and is tougher, it isn't a wax it's got the consistency of a thick polish and is extremely easy to apply and remove even if you over apply. As you can appreciate with the alloys I stated earlier, they are not the easiest to access and I was dubious about wheel guard but removal is a doddle as it doesn't set like a wax.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

I had bad etching on my Cooper s alloys and Iron X did an amazing job all be it i have used Wolf's Dironizer and was pleased with it as well all be it a different type of product IMHO, also you have the new Purple Rain and another from Ronnie from Irleand with new product to choose from


----------



## jd1982 (Jul 24, 2011)

Cheers trip, i do give mine that treatment but with my car getting washed every 1-2 week(s) iv never had to do any of this. So for my dad treatment or anyone else whos wheels are that bad, i will have to buy some purple rain or iron x. Il look into which can offer the best without much elbow grease and sometimes wheels can takes ages and i could be doing something else on the car. Cheers bud!


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

Can I also say Purple Rain/IX is not a thing you need to use everytime, I use it every 4 months or so, and if you seal the wheels with a durable sealant such as wheel guard, you'll only need some shampoo and a Pressure Washer to clean them :thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

jd1982 said:


> Cheers trip, i do give mine that treatment but with my car getting washed every 1-2 week(s) iv never had to do any of this. So for my dad treatment or anyone else whos wheels are that bad, i will have to buy some purple rain or iron x. Il look into which can offer the best without much elbow grease and sometimes wheels can takes ages and i could be doing something else on the car. Cheers bud!


No problem there buddie, anytime mate, i would seriously consider Jakewhite's advice here, as he has used a lot products than me, and more knowledgeable in the field of detailing than myself, just being honest here with you, sorry to sway yourself to Jakewhite, but its tips and recommendations sound spot to me for your wheels, participially any wheel.


----------



## jd1982 (Jul 24, 2011)

JakeWhite said:


> Can I also say Purple Rain/IX is not a thing you need to use everytime, I use it every 4 months or so, and if you seal the wheels with a durable sealant such as wheel guard, you'll only need some shampoo and a Pressure Washer to clean them :thumb:


Spot on mate, thanks for this. Iv just bought clearkote vanilla hand glaze and vics concours other day. Its never ending with all the products to buy lol.
Il look into this purple rain and get some bought. If this stuff works like you said it does, i owe you all a pint lol.


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

jd1982 said:


> Spot on mate, thanks for this. Iv just bought clearkote vanilla hand glaze and vics concours other day. Its never ending with all the products to buy lol.
> Il look into this purple rain and get some bought. If this stuff works like you said it does, i owe you all a pint lol.


:thumb: it's a never ending game mate, just remember Purple Rain will remove Iron and does clean the wheels, anything left over will either be very very severe ingrained muck (which requires some serious work) but small amounts will polish out with some elbow grease


----------



## jd1982 (Jul 24, 2011)

JakeWhite said:


> :thumb: it's a never ending game mate, just remember Purple Rain will remove Iron and does clean the wheels, anything left over will either be very very severe ingrained muck (which requires some serious work) but small amounts will polish out with some elbow grease


Would srp do the polishing bit if there are afew bit left over or would it need intensive tar remover? Or is purple rain ment to do that? Sorry for the daft questions lads.


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

jd1982 said:


> Would srp do the polishing bit if there are afew bit left over or would it need intensive tar remover? Or is purple rain ment to do that? Sorry for the daft questions lads.


No question is daft, we all start somewhere :thumb: tar remover will remove the little black flecks of tar, Purple rain removes the browny orange flecks. SRP will remove light blemishes but it's quite a soft polish TBH, something like Meguiars NXT generation all metal polish will remove more heavy blemishing and tarnishing. It's safe for any wheels and any metal so can be used on exhausts etc


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

jd1982 said:


> Spot on mate, thanks for this. Iv just bought clearkote vanilla hand glaze and vics concours other day. Its never ending with all the products to buy lol.
> Il look into this purple rain and get some bought. If this stuff works like you said it does, i owe you all a pint lol.


A pint, i don't drink mate, but thanks for the offer any way.


----------



## jd1982 (Jul 24, 2011)

Trip tdi said:


> A pint, i don't drink mate, but thanks for the offer any way.


Pint of coke with a slice of lemon for you then lol. thanks for the help guys. Il be happy when i see the results of this stuff.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

jd1982 said:


> Pint of coke with a slice of lemon for you then lol. thanks for the help guys. Il be happy when i see the results of this stuff.


No worries, a pint of coke and a slice of lemon for me spot on lol, only kidding, see how get on, any problems just come back to this thread, and more help can be guided your way :thumb:


----------



## jd1982 (Jul 24, 2011)

Hey guys, sorry to bring this thread back up but just wanted to tell you my experiance with the purchase of purple rain from 4 weeks ago lol.
As in a previous thread my car hasnt been washed for 4 weeks @ 200 miles per week due to icy weather conditions. So you can imagine that the alloys where black!
So today is the first time in washing, polishing and waxing lol.
All i will say is thankyou to you guys for recommending purple rain to me. I only bought the small bottle to try out but good for loads of applications.
It turned purple with in 2 minutes. I left it on there for 15 minutes and give it a quick going over with a wheel brush.
Pressure washed off and my god are the wheels clean lol. I owe everyone a pint a coke with a slice of lemon.
Thanks again guys! Top site!!!!


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

jd1982 said:


> Hey guys, sorry to bring this thread back up but just wanted to tell you my experiance with the purchase of purple rain from 4 weeks ago lol.
> As in a previous thread my car hasnt been washed for 4 weeks @ 200 miles per week due to icy weather conditions. So you can imagine that the alloys where black!
> So today is the first time in washing, polishing and waxing lol.
> All i will say is thankyou to you guys for recommending purple rain to me. I only bought the small bottle to try out but good for loads of applications.
> ...


Thanks for the update you get lots of good advice on here and i have had loads of help and been recommended lots of good products, glad you liked it


----------



## jd1982 (Jul 24, 2011)

I love the stuff now BUT is using this stuff cheaper than using bilberry? Would it cause more harm than good using it all the time? Someone said i shouldnt have to use purple rain everytime i wash the car.
Just wondering because there are soooo many wheel cleaners and iv used a few and not many can clean like purple rain.


----------



## pld118 (Jan 19, 2011)

*Mr Muscle Oven Cleaner*

Have used iron x and tardis this weekend to try and clean my alloys. Took all 4 off, one at a time and used these products.

Noteworthy is that I got all 4 - wheels & tyres off - fully refurb'd by 'Wheelrite', Chorley, Lancs about 6 months ago.

Anyway, the iron x and tardis did not remove all marks from the nooks and crannies, nor from the inside of the dishes where you have to stick your hands through the spokes.

They have come up near as good as new though. How?:
'Mr Muscle' oven cleaner. Tried this a few years ago after advice on another forum and - whilst not sure about it on my recently refurb'd wheels, after a harsh winter/ my 'letting things go' - I tried Mr Muscle again this weekend.

It cleaned the wheels quickly, efectively, removed the marks that otherise were not moving via iron x and tardis and then I polished the wheels with AG SRP.

They look as good as the day they were new from the factory/ the day the refurb was complete!

So what's wrong with using Mr M, if done in a controlled and careful way?


----------

